# Antec MT300 PSU?



## CharmPeddler (Jun 5, 2008)

i just had the PSU on an Antec Minuet go out due to a bad lighting/thunder storm. it is model # for the PSU itself is a "MT300 ATX12V".

i've been to my local comp shop, and they said they dont know if they can find one. ive been to 7 different sites advertising them for sale, and they all say "unavailable". 

so, can someone help me find one?

here is the antec site for the full case/psu
[URL="http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15102"[/URL]


thanks


----------



## CharmPeddler (Jun 5, 2008)

Never mind. i called them directly and found out the it is a Proprietary PSU and that they are all out until the shipment comes in from china @ the end of the month... guess i'll be doing a case swap till then.


----------

